# Grinded 150 juvies yesterday in ND !



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

What??? Nobody else is going to do any April Fools jokes? I figured this one would get a lot of views. 8) :lol:


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

got me

forgot allll about april fools


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

I can't stand this day.........


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

nice made me look lol


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

nice.

this holidays dumb


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Damn you....you got me.....


----------



## hntdux (Dec 29, 2006)

yes...Damn you!


----------



## duchuntr (Jan 16, 2008)

damn you...you fooled me as well


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Since this I fell for this joke, does anyone know how April Fools day got started???


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

hahaha i was just about to go OFF on you! I was gonna say, you must have some secret bird scent attractive!

damn....fooled me too


----------



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

You got me! :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

Me too


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Damn near got me.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Got me good Chris. You are usually a straight shooter, and I thought that lucky SOB, how did he do that! Then I clicked the post. :laugh:


----------



## fubar (Mar 10, 2008)

....me too


----------



## calisnowhunter (Jun 7, 2006)

CRAP i thought another video was coming soon. got me


----------



## WingDinger (Dec 9, 2007)

The only april fools joke I fell for all day! nice job!! :thumb:


----------



## TINGER (Mar 23, 2008)

you had me fooled...i was excited for some pics


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

I was thinking to myself ....yes there are going to be some juvys to try to decoy soon......but you got me on that one


----------



## TheProffesional (Feb 11, 2007)

damn thats a good one haha


----------



## tim.sirek (Jun 3, 2007)

You got me too!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Thought something was up :lol: Even tho its the 2nd, you still got me


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)




----------



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

ugh....


----------



## Bagman (Oct 17, 2002)

You mean THESE? They cruised over the house this morning.


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

Is that a collar on the 2nd bird from the bottom on the first pic.?


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

BeekBuster said:


> Is that a collar on the 2nd bird from the bottom on the first pic.?


i don't think so but the 5th from the top in the second pic im pretty sure has one


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

> don't think so but the 5th from the top in the second pic im pretty sure has one


OMG how can u see that?? :roll: when you sit 5ft from me in class and can't see my answers to a test????? :beer:


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

jwdinius1 said:


> > don't think so but the 5th from the top in the second pic im pretty sure has one
> 
> 
> OMG how can u see that?? :roll: when you sit 5ft from me in class and can't see my answers to a test????? :beer:


haha sorry, im not quite the cheater you are!!!!!!! By the way, you owe me a dozen Fb's for getting you through the first semester!!!


----------

